# Worksman motorized bicycle



## CAT341 (Mar 3, 2012)

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/bik/2883138032.html
$550 + shipping


----------



## CAT341 (Jul 27, 2012)

A few more photos. 

The bike will be partially disassembled, carefully packed and shipped in* two separate boxes* to prevent any damage during shipping.  
Shipping will be a flat rate of $100 by FedEx Ground.

Any questions please email me at thecat341@yahoo.com

Thanks!


----------



## CAT341 (Nov 21, 2012)

*$495 + shipping email direct thecat341@yahoo.com if interested*


----------

